# Plus size ladies only please!



## deesierra

I love to wear long (ankle length) casual dresses. They are so comfortable and feminine! But I'm hard to fit. My measurements are 44/44/53...so apple shape I guess. All the dresses I'm finding on line seem unflattering for a woman with my measurements....like those with an empire waistline that would just emphasize my girth. If you love wearing long dresses and are a plus size lady, I would love to hear from you if you have found a source that provides what you need.


----------



## peramangkelder

Yaay me too and hip hip hooray for plus size ladies everywhere


----------



## deesierra

peramangkelder said:


> Yaay me too and hip hip hooray for plus size ladies everywhere


Yes! This world is so negatively biased against overweight people it makes me sad. We can't all be eye candy .


----------



## Devi

But some gentlemen _like_ plus-sized ladies.

As to where to find reasonable and attractive plus-sized clothes (dresses and skirts, etc.), I don't know.


----------



## deesierra

Devi said:


> But some gentlemen _like_ plus-sized ladies.
> 
> As to where to find reasonable and attractive plus-sized clothes (dresses and skirts, etc.), I don't know.


This is true, although I've never had a gentleman like that sweep me off my feet . I'm not looking for a man. Feeling pretty good with my life as it is, just wanting to change up my wardrobe for fun.


----------



## hollydolly

deesierra said:


> I love to wear long (ankle length) casual dresses. They are so comfortable and feminine! But I'm hard to fit. My measurements are 44/44/53...so apple shape I guess. All the dresses I'm finding on line seem unflattering for a woman with my measurements....like those with an empire waistline that would just emphasize my girth. If you love wearing long dresses and are a plus size lady, I would love to hear from you if you have found a source that provides what you need.


sorry, but wouldn't 44-44-53 be pear shaped ?


----------



## terry123

QVC has a nice selection of plus clothes.  They also have a size chart to use.  Returns are easy also.  I wear a 1X but depends on the cut. Sometimes a large is good for me. Check out their website.


----------



## hollydolly

deesierra said:


> Yes! This world is so negatively biased against overweight people it makes me sad. We can't all be eye candy .


I think regardless of how big or small you are, you're gonna be eye candy to many people... not everyone like someone stick slim... and I've noticed this more as we age, men seem to like women with a bit more meat on their bones as they get older.....


----------



## deesierra

hollydolly said:


> sorry, but wouldn't 44-44-53 be pear shaped ?


As far as finding a dress that will fit, if I find one that will fit my bottom, the top is way too big. So yeah, maybe pear shape is more accurate.


----------



## deesierra

terry123 said:


> QVC has a nice selection of plus clothes.  They also have a size chart to use.  Returns are easy also.  I wear a 1X but depends on the cut. Sometimes a large is good for me. Check out their website.


I like QVC and have bought lots of jewelry from them. Thanks for the suggestion, I will check out their dress selection.


----------



## deesierra

hollydolly said:


> I think regardless of how big or small you are, you're gonna be eye candy to many people... not everyone like someone stick slim... and I've noticed this more as we age, men seem to like women with a bit more meat on their bones as they get older.....


Yep it's a fact....we all observe the people around us. People watching is fun! We come in all shapes and sizes. I have no interest in attracting a man. I just want to have fun with my clothing, and not appear frumpy in the process


----------



## hollydolly

deesierra said:


> As far as finding a dress that will fit, if I find one that will fit my bottom, the top is way too big. So yeah, maybe pear shape is more accurate.


would a top and skirt in matching colours not be easier to find perhaps ?


----------



## deesierra

hollydolly said:


> would a top and skirt in matching colours not be easier to find perhaps ?


That's a good thought. I will pursue that option.


----------



## Pinky

Do you have Pennington's/Additionelle in the U.S.? Unfortunately, they've closed their stores, but sell online.


----------



## katlupe

I like Woman Within and buy most of my clothing there. I have bought a number of dresses there. If you don't like them you can return them with free returns. 

My trouble with the long dresses (and pants too) is that I am 5'2" and everything is too long if it fits otherwise. I am not a good seamstress. Sometimes I belt them. And one dress I tie in a knot in front and make it a fashion statement.


----------



## Alligatorob

Devi said:


> some gentlemen _like_ plus-sized ladies


Of course, many of us do.  I like women of all sizes, healthy and happy is more important to me than size or shape.  And most women I think of as "eye candy" never know it, so don't just assume you are not!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Not a plus size here, but I've bought a few things from this company over the years in regular women's sized.  They have plus size too, and not very expensive.
https://www.blair.com/search/womens/plus-size?pageNumber=1&itemsPerPage=24


----------



## terry123

SeaBreeze said:


> Not a plus size here, but I've bought a few things from this company over the years in regular women's sized.  They have plus size too, and not very expensive.
> https://www.blair.com/search/womens/plus-size?pageNumber=1&itemsPerPage=24


I had forgotten about them.  I have ordered from them before but not the plus size.  That was back in the day!


----------



## helenbacque

Vermont Country Store has regular as well as plus sizes.  Not a large clothing inventory but what they have is usually attractive and of good quality.  Great catalog (on line and paper).. 

https://www.vermontcountrystore.com...d search&utm_campaign=brand&sourceid=7SCN1023


----------



## Remy

terry123 said:


> QVC has a nice selection of plus clothes.  They also have a size chart to use.  Returns are easy also.  I wear a 1X but depends on the cut. Sometimes a large is good for me. Check out their website.


I agree with you on QVC. I buy very little from them but I bought a jacket  that I have received compliments on. Their measurements seem accurate and I compared with a jacket I already had. They do run a little large on most things and I ordered an XL and it fit great.

I ordered a Breezies bra from them. I had ordered one before and fit was good. But this one was completely off.  Exact same size. Had to return it, which does cost. So I am very careful what I buy from them and won't do a bra again.

Edit to add: but size and color exchanges I think are free.


----------



## feywon

hollydolly said:


> sorry, but wouldn't 44-44-53 be pear shaped?


Thank you i was about to mention that.  Usually the numbers are given Bust/Waist/Hips, but if she gave them other way around then she's correct.   The difference is that Apples (broadest measurement on top) are more prone to heart issues than 'Pears'.


----------



## hollydolly

feywon said:


> Thank you i was about to mention that.  Usually the numbers are given Bust/Waist/Hips, but if she gave them other way around then she's correct.  * The difference is that Apples (broadest measurement on top) are more prone to heart issues than 'Pears'.*


wonder what happens if you're a big girl but your top is as big as your bum


----------



## deesierra

Pinky said:


> Do you have Pennington's/Additionelle in the U.S.? Unfortunately, they've closed their stores, but sell online.


I've not heard of them, but will look on line and see what they have to offer. Thanks!


----------



## Elsie

Woman Within® Official Site - Fall Into Comfort Sale
Ad
https://womanwithin.com/plus-size/womens-clothing
▼
Shop Our Fall Sale & Save On Popular Styles at Woman Within, Starting at $16.99. Trendy Women's Plus Size Clothing, Lingerie, Accessories & Shoes. Love What You Wear! Fast & Easy Returns. Free Exchanges Every Day. Designed For Your Curves. Sizes 12-44. Types: Tops, Pants, Dresses, Outerwear.


----------



## hollydolly

We only have one dedicated Plus size chain  that I know of, Evans ... although I'm sure there's probably many online , 

Not the greatest selection but here's a good choice of summer casual dresses for the bigger girl.. ( no use to you in the USA but thought I'd let you see what was available here )

https://www.evans.co.uk/plus-size-clothing/plus-size-dresses/


----------



## feywon

hollydolly said:


> wonder what happens if you're a big girl but your top is as big as your bum


i suspect it depends on several factors including just how big those numbers are and your general state of health. Being too thin has it's own risks.  Most doctors and books will tell you there's a happy medium.  But i never tolerate doctor who is overweight lecturing me about mine. 

 And i know women lighter weight (& smaller circumference all parts of torso) than me who have multiple health issues and cannot do the physical stuff i do.


----------



## MarciKS

https://www.roamans.com/r/dresses/


----------



## MickaC

deesierra said:


> I've not heard of them, but will look on line and see what they have to offer. Thanks!


Pennington's/Additionelle have very nice clothes and reasonable price.
Because i haven't been anywhere in like forever......
There is one about an hour away, but not sure if it's still there.
Have heard this chain has closed many outlets but have a strong online shopping site.


----------



## deesierra

Elsie said:


> Woman Within® Official Site - Fall Into Comfort Sale
> Ad
> https://womanwithin.com/plus-size/womens-clothing
> ▼
> Shop Our Fall Sale & Save On Popular Styles at Woman Within, Starting at $16.99. Trendy Women's Plus Size Clothing, Lingerie, Accessories & Shoes. Love What You Wear! Fast & Easy Returns. Free Exchanges Every Day. Designed For Your Curves. Sizes 12-44. Types: Tops, Pants, Dresses, Outerwear.


I just recently bought a dress from them! It fits fairly well and I like the fabric. I've considered other clothing items from them, but many of the reviews say the fabric is too see-through or of poor quality, and doesn't stand up to washing. Their shipping seems pricey too. I paid $15 for shipping for the dress I bought . Of course they do offer free or reduced shipping if you spend a certain amount of money, but I haven't been able to find enough items that appeal to me.


hollydolly said:


> We only have one dedicated Plus size chain  that I know of, Evans ... although I'm sure there's probably many online ,
> 
> Not the greatest selection but here's a good choice of summer casual dresses for the bigger girl.. ( no use to you in the USA but thought I'd let you see what was available here )
> 
> https://www.evans.co.uk/plus-size-clothing/plus-size-dresses/
> 
> 
> hollydolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We only have one dedicated Plus size chain  that I know of, Evans ... although I'm sure there's probably many online ,
> 
> Not the greatest selection but here's a good choice of summer casual dresses for the bigger girl.. ( no use to you in the USA but thought I'd let you see what was available here )
> 
> https://www.evans.co.uk/plus-size-clothing/plus-size-dresses/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaBreeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a plus size here, but I've bought a few things from this company over the years in regular women's sized.  They have plus size too, and not very expensive.
> https://www.blair.com/search/womens/plus-size?pageNumber=1&itemsPerPage=24
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had forgotten about Blair. My late mom ordered from them often. I'll give them a look. Thanks SeaBreeze!
Click to expand...


----------



## deesierra

hollydolly said:


> We only have one dedicated Plus size chain  that I know of, Evans ... although I'm sure there's probably many online ,
> 
> Not the greatest selection but here's a good choice of summer casual dresses for the bigger girl.. ( no use to you in the USA but thought I'd let you see what was available here )
> 
> https://www.evans.co.uk/plus-size-clothing/plus-size-dresses/


They offer some really cute and flattering dress styles!


----------



## katlupe

deesierra said:


> I just recently bought a dress from them! It fits fairly well and I like the fabric. I've considered other clothing items from them, but many of the reviews say the fabric is too see-through or of poor quality, and doesn't stand up to washing. Their shipping seems pricey too. I paid $15 for shipping for the dress I bought . Of course they do offer free or reduced shipping if you spend a certain amount of money, but I haven't been able to find enough items that appeal to me.


If you get their catalog through the mail, most of the time it has a free shipping coupon on the back. I save their catalogs to use the free shipping option when possible. Their clothing is good quality. I have no complaints.


----------



## caroln

I just went to the Roaman's site for plus size dresses and all the models were about a size 4.  So naturally, all the dresses looked great on _them_.  I wish they would use plus size models so we can see what the dresses would look like on us.

Edit:  I went to Woman Within too.  They must be owned by the same company as Roaman's.  They have the same dresses and the same models.


----------



## katlupe

caroln said:


> I just went to the Roaman's site for plus size dresses and all the models were about a size 4.  So naturally, all the dresses looked great on _them_.  I wish they would use plus size models so we can see what the dresses would look like on us.
> 
> Edit:  I went to Woman Within too.  They must be owned by the same company as Roaman's.  They have the same dresses and the same models.


I think so. I have never purchased from Roaman's but I get their catalogs in the mail too.


----------



## Lavinia

I'm not a plus size....I fight to keep myself a reasonable weight, but I do think that long skirts are more flattering on larger ladies. If you can't find what you want in the shops, why not have a go at making something? After all, a skirt is basically a tube and it's quite easy to make your own.


----------



## Pinky

Sadly, Addition-elle is no longer in business, though Pennington's is. I liked Addition-elle better. The styles were more youthful and modern. I've looked online for Canadian plus-size sites, but haven't found any that I like. I won't order from U.S. or U.K. sites, as the shipping fees/customs are too high.


----------



## jujube

I've been shopping at Omar the Tentmaker's for years.  I got my swimsuits there until he started charging by the yard.


----------



## Colleen

I'm not a plus size gal BUT, as I've aged, I've gained weight and it just won't come off so I've had to adjust my size of clothing. I've gotten a few things from Women Within (because I'm cheap) but I found their sizes were all over the place. A medium would be OK when I got it but after it was washed it would shrink and I ended up donating a lot of tops to the thrift shop. In the long run, buying cheap didn't save me any money. 

I agree that these companies that cater to plus size women should have models that are plus size and not look like they haven't eaten in a long time. Another thing that bugs me about these companies...all the models are 6' tall!! I'm 5'2" and can't say a petite size fits me any more but neither does a dress or pants/slacks that is geared for a 6' model.

Glad I don't have to work any more and buy clothes for office work. There are no decent looking clothes for women. I guess I'm just too old-fashioned...haha. When I worked, the company had a dress code that the women had to wear dresses or skirts...no slacks or pant-suits (remember those?? I loved them) and the men had to wear dress slacks with a shirt and tie. I had beautiful clothes when I worked...not so much now


----------



## Pinky

If the waist fits on a pair of jeans/trousers, the seat/hips/thighs are way too large. Also, I'm short. Most plus-size models are at least 5' 6". My inseam is a lot shorter than what they sell. Not everyone is 36"-26"-36".


----------



## Lethe200

I buy basics from *Roamans/Woman Within* (formerly Lane Bryant) - they're fine for that. They revamped their sizing a while back so it's more consistent nowadays. I buy my basic cotton tops, fleecewear, and underwear from them.

Their more "upscale" catalogs are *Ellos *and *Catherine's*.

*Blair *and *Anthony Richards* cover the low- to moderate-price end for everyday clothes. But I find the fabrics thinner than the above catalogs, and the "ease" in the fit can be skimpy.

I second *Vermont Country Store *for quality but their styles are too old-fashioned and 'granny' for my taste.

Other more upscale catalogs are *Draper & Damon, Ulla Popken, *and my favorite, *Coldwater Creek*. CC's clothes run on the large end, comparable to Roamans/WW; versus Blair/Anthony Richards. I'm a 2x in pants from CC/R/WW, but a 3x in pants from B/AR (one of those women who is 'on the cusp', size-wise, I guess!).

The one catalog I stay away from is *Jessica London.* It's a Blair company, but I have had zero luck with their fit & quality over the years. Every time I tried to buy something, I ended up sending it back.


----------



## Blessed

HSN Home shopping is another good choice.  I usually buy most things at Macy's end of season sales, get really nice things at a fraction of the price (75%off). Just put on a pretty top I got last year, they are just hanging in the closest with the tags still on.  Pull one, cut of tag and I am good to go.


----------



## Colleen

I tried Woman Within but couldn't ever get the right size or if I did, it shrunk after washing and then it was tight and uncomfortable. 

We still have a JC Penneys store here and then there's Kohl's here, too. Don't like Target.


----------



## Lethe200

A few more catalog companies that carry plus sizes:

The Orchard Brands Corp. portfolio includes *Blair, Haband, Appleseed's, *and *Draper's & Damon's.*

Potpourri Corp has plus size clothing catalogs: *Serengeti, Potpourri, *and *Northstyle. *Also, it's not listed by Potpourri Corp., but I find *The Country Store *catalog seems to have very similar clothes, and their website looks similar to the PC's other companies, so they may be related.


----------



## horseless carriage

Ladies, forgive the intrusion, some of you may know that dressmaking has been a lifelong hobby of my wife. I couldn't get her to post on here but she did impart some practical suggestions:
Wear fitted clothing to flatter your figure. Look for shirts that have darting or shape to them so they skim your body. For pants, choose a straight-leg, or tailored look. However, avoid a relaxed fit or trouser pant. For skirts or dresses, look for pencil, a-line, or fit-and-flare options.
My wife also said that you might be inspired by this website.


----------



## Pepper

I love your wife's taste, @horseless carriage.  Does she have any tips for petite size wear?


----------



## Medusa

deesierra said:


> Yep it's a fact....we all observe the people around us. People watching is fun! We come in all shapes and sizes. I have no interest in attracting a man. I just want to have fun with my clothing, and not appear frumpy in the process


I'm not qualifying as plus-size these days but I'm still full-figured so I feel somewhat qualified to respond here (especially as I was plus-sized in years past - and can I just add that the candy really is in the eye of the beholder).  

When I was plus-sized, I found Lane Bryant's things very pretty: lanebryant.com.  Better though, as you've commented on having trouble with good fit in one area combined with poor fit in another, have you thought of taking up sewing?  

I sew and it is wonderful to be able to custom fit your own clothes. And it's not something that takes years to learn. Get a simple machine (I've been sewing for 30 years and just swapped my machine out for a much more basic model) watch some you tube videos, start with easy pieces. 

Actually, the type of dress you are describing would be something not too difficult to put together with a sewing machine.  You get to pick out the exact fabric and custom fit the dress. You can even make a body mold with a long T-shirt, stuffing of some kind and lots of duct tape. 

If you don't want to take up sewing however, I really did like Lane Bryant's stuff.


----------



## deesierra

Medusa said:


> I'm not qualifying as plus-size these days but I'm still full-figured so I feel somewhat qualified to respond here (especially as I was plus-sized in years past - and can I just add that the candy really is in the eye of the beholder).
> 
> When I was plus-sized, I found Lane Bryant's things very pretty: lanebryant.com.  Better though, as you've commented on having trouble with good fit in one area combined with poor fit in another, have you thought of taking up sewing?
> 
> I sew and it is wonderful to be able to custom fit your own clothes. And it's not something that takes years to learn. Get a simple machine (I've been sewing for 30 years and just swapped my machine out for a much more basic model) watch some you tube videos, start with easy pieces.
> 
> Actually, the type of dress you are describing would be something not too difficult to put together with a sewing machine.  You get to pick out the exact fabric and custom fit the dress. You can even make a body mold with a long T-shirt, stuffing of some kind and lots of duct tape.
> 
> If you don't want to take up sewing however, I really did like Lane Bryant's stuff.


I did give sewing a shot (again) with some simple patterns. Tried it decades ago but did not enjoy it and discovered this time around that my patience for such things has not improved as I've gotten older . Interesting idea you have though, making a body mold with a t-shirt. And thanks for the Lane Bryant suggestion .


----------



## deesierra

Lethe200 said:


> I buy basics from *Roamans/Woman Within* (formerly Lane Bryant) - they're fine for that. They revamped their sizing a while back so it's more consistent nowadays. I buy my basic cotton tops, fleecewear, and underwear from them.
> 
> Their more "upscale" catalogs are *Ellos *and *Catherine's*.
> 
> *Blair *and *Anthony Richards* cover the low- to moderate-price end for everyday clothes. But I find the fabrics thinner than the above catalogs, and the "ease" in the fit can be skimpy.
> 
> I second *Vermont Country Store *for quality but their styles are too old-fashioned and 'granny' for my taste.
> 
> Other more upscale catalogs are *Draper & Damon, Ulla Popken, *and my favorite, *Coldwater Creek*. CC's clothes run on the large end, comparable to Roamans/WW; versus Blair/Anthony Richards. I'm a 2x in pants from CC/R/WW, but a 3x in pants from B/AR (one of those women who is 'on the cusp', size-wise, I guess!).
> 
> The one catalog I stay away from is *Jessica London.* It's a Blair company, but I have had zero luck with their fit & quality over the years. Every time I tried to buy something, I ended up sending it back.


Lethe200, thank you for these suggestions. I had forgotten all about Coldwater Creek but now remember from years ago that they offered some really cute and colorful clothing with wonderful textures. I will check them out again!


----------



## Serenity4321

I have a really good friend who has very stylish looking clothes and buys a lot from _TORRID _ Check it out for plus sizes...


----------



## horseless carriage

Pepper said:


> I love your wife's taste, @horseless carriage.  Does she have any tips for petite size wear?


My wife is a petite woman, she also carries those extra pounds that can happen, in her case a knee replacement that curtailed our dancing.
She tends to make high-waist skirts or pants to create the illusion that she's taller by elongating her lower body.


This green suit she made for our friend's wedding on leap year day 2020. (She made the bride's dress too.)
Another tip is to make the elevated waist visible by tucking in a well-fitting blouse.
Tips for a plus size petite woman.


----------



## Medusa

deesierra said:


> I did give sewing a shot (again) with some simple patterns. Tried it decades ago but did not enjoy it and discovered this time around that my patience for such things has not improved as I've gotten older . Interesting idea you have though, making a body mold with a t-shirt. And thanks for the Lane Bryant suggestion .


Totally understand that!  We either "click" with hobbies or we don't.  Weirdly, there are some hobbies I would _like _to like... but I just don't. LOL You know what I mean? ...or is that just me?


----------



## Pepper

I know what you mean @Medusa!


----------



## deesierra

Medusa said:


> Totally understand that!  We either "click" with hobbies or we don't.  Weirdly, there are some hobbies I would _like _to like... but I just don't. LOL You know what I mean? ...or is that just me?


No it isn't just you. A couple of examples of "I would like to like" for me come to mind and they are gardening and golf.


----------

